# reward for H&R driver



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

I am trying to find a *white 2006-2009 Mitsubishi Galant* that has left rear damage, the driver drive 1/4 mile down my drive and with 1/2 acre to turn around in, managed to hit my truck, do over $2000 in damage, and drove away leaving only the damage and pieces of thier left tail light. If anyone sees this vehicle please contact me at 850-292-9930 and please get the tag number if possible.. if found I am offering a reward.

Thanks, 

Don


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Man Don that sucks. I'll keep my eye out for ya.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

They are probably local to you.

I know how angry that can make you
This guy Egged my 1933 Ford Truck , however KARMA quickly came to visit .
You can see the egg in the air under the arrow
Consider a *Surveillance System*

Good Luck Finding them


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

*camera*

Thanks, I installed a camera MOnday night.. too late for this one though..


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

*galant photos*

here are a couple of pics of what I think the car should look like without any damage.


----------

